# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته زبان انگلیسی

## Mahsa.Nzr

زبان انگلیسی

هدف: 
آیا می توان درها را به روی خود بست و به همه ملت ها پشت كرد و از پیشرفت و  سازندگی سخن گفت؟ آیا می توان بدون شناخت زبان انگلیسی كه زبان بین المللی  است، از تمدن و فرهنگ اقوام و همچنین پیشرفت های علمی و فرهنگی و تحولات  ادبی و هنری جهانیان آگاهی یافت؟ و آیا می توان ارزش مطالعه آثار ادیبان  بزرگی چون شكسپیر، مولیر، دیكنز و پروست و صدها فیلسوف و اندیشمند جهان را  انكار كرد؟ 
اینجاست كه باید بر اهمیت رشته های زبان های خارجه و به خصوص دو رشته زبان  انگلیسی و ادبیات و مترجمی زبان انگلیسی مهر تایید زد، دو رشته ای كه ما در  این بخش به معرفی آنها می پردازیم با ذكر این نكته كه رشته های زبان های  خارجه از بین تمامی داوطلبان آزمون سراسری دانشجو می پذیرد. 
زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی 
در رشته زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی طی سه ترم، دروس پایه كه شامل خواندن، نگارش  و مكالمه است، آموزش داده می شود تا دانشجو با مسائل اساسی زبان آشنا گشته  و آماده مطالعه دروس تخصصی خود گردد. كه دروسی شامل ادبیات انگلیسی  (درآمدی بر ادبیات، فنون و صناعات ادبی، تاریخ ادبیات، شعر، رمان و  نمایشنامه انگلیسی)، ترجمه (ترجمه متون ساده و ادبی)، زبان شناسی و روش  تدریس و آزمون سازی می شود. 
دروس رشته زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی به چهار بخش اصلی انگلیسی عمومی، زبان  شناسی، روش تدریس و ادبیات تقسیم می شود كه در بخش انگلیسی عمومی بر روی  دستور زبان، دامنه لغت و روش های خواندن كار می*شود تا دانشجو بتواند برای  خواندن هر متنی تبحر لازم را پیدا كند. 
در بخش زبان شناسی نیز اصول آواشناسی و ساختارهای زبانی و چگونگی شكل گیری  آنها آموزش داده می شود و در نتیجه دانشجو نسبت به ساختار زبان حساس تر شده  و تشخیص می دهد زبانی كه صحبت می كند دارای چه ریشه ها و پایه هایی است و  این باعث بالا رفتن دقت فكری او می شود. 
دروس مربوط به روش تدریس و آزمون سازی نیز به دانشجویان روش ای نوین تدریس  زبان انگلیسی را می آموزد و بالاخره دروس بخش ادبیات، اطلاعات دانشجویان را  نسبت به فرهنگ انگلیسی زبانان وسعت می بخشد چرا كه بخش اصلی فرهنگ یك ملت  در ادبیات آن منعكس می شود و در نتیجه وقتی با ادبیات قومی آشنا شویم، با  فرهنگ آن قوم آشنا خواهیم شد. در ضمن دانشجویان این گرایش در 8 واحد با  ترجمه ساده و ادبی متون زبان انگلیسی آشنا می شوند. 
برخلاف تصور عامه مردم، ما در دانشگاه با الفبای زبان انگلیسی آشنا نمی  شویم بلكه دانشجوی این رشته پیش از ورود به دانشگاه باید هم انگلیسی بفهمد و  هم به این زبان سخن بگوید. و سپس در اینجا با سیر ادبیات انگلیسی و یا نقد  ادبی كه از افلاطون شروع می شود تا دوره معاصر ادامه می یابد، آشنا شود.  یعنی ما در اینجا از زبان انگلیسی به عنوان ابزاری برای یاد گرفتن ادبیات  انگلیسی استفاده می كنیم. 
مترجمی زبان انگلیسی 
در گذشته شعار اصلی دانشگاه و دانشگاهیان این بود كه: "علم قدرت است." اما اكنون به این نتیجه رسیدند كه: "ترجمه قدرت است." 
با كمی دقت می توان به حقیقت این سخن كه چندی پیش در سمینار یكی از  دانشگاههای انگلستان مطرح گردید، پی برد. چرا كه هر كشوری برای ارتباط  سیاسی، اجتماعی، اقتصادی، علمی، فرهنگی و حتی مذهبی با كشورهای دیگر نیاز  به مترجمانی قدرتمند و متبحر دارد. و این مساله در ارتباط با زبان انگلیسی  اهمیت بیشتری پیدا می كند چون انگلیسی زبان مادری حداقل 12 یا 13 كشور جهان  است و به عنوان یك زبان بین المللی شناخته شده است. 
دروس رشته مترجمی زبان انگلیسی به سه بخش دروس عمومی، تخصصی پایه و تخصصی  اصلی تقسیم می شود كه دروس عمومی و تخصصی پایه بین دو رشته زبان و ادبیات  انگلیسی و مترجمی زبان انگلیسی مشترك است و دروس تخصصی اصلی مجزا می باشد.  یعنی دانشجویان رشته مترجمی در این بخش، انواع دروس ترجمه مثل ترجمه  انفرادی، ترجمه پیشرفته، ترجمه متون ادبی و اصول و روش ترجمه را می گذرانند  و دانشجویان زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی شعر، ادبیات نمایشی، رمان و تاریخ  ادبیات انگلیسی را مطالعه می كنند. 
در ضمن لازم است گفته شود كه حتی در بخش دروس تخصصی اصلی نیز واحدهای  مشتركی بین دو رشته وجود دارد كه از جمله می توان به زبان شناسی اشاره كرد.  
در ترم های اول این رشته، چارچوب اولیه ترجمه و تفاوت زبان ها به دانشجویان  آموزش داده می شود و تئوری ترجمه به ساده ترین وجه مطرح می گردد. در ترم  های آخر نیز انواع تئوری های ترجمه مطرح شده و یك نگرش نظری كلی در مورد  ترجمه به دانشجویان داده می شود و همچنین دانشجویان به مرور ترجمه جملات  كوتاه و بلند و سپس جملات پیچیده و مركب و یا بندهای طولانی و بالاخره  ترجمه متون ادبی و یا متونی كه دارای محتوای سنگینی هستند می پردازند. در  ضمن دانشجویان این رشته با مطالعه درس زبان شناسی، ساختار زبان انگلیسی را  به جای یاد گرفتن، لمس می كنند. و به همین دلیل سریع تر و مطلوب تر از  زبانی به زبان دیگر گذر كرده و قادر به ترجمه كتبی یا شفاهی زبان می گردند.  
توانایی های مورد نیاز 
همانطور كه یك دانشجوی زبان و ادبیات فارسی، پیش از ورود به دانشگاه زبان  فارسی را آموخته و با ادبیات آن آشنا است و در دانشگاه به تجزیه و تحلیل  زبان فارسی (زبان شناسی، دستور زبان و اصول نگارش و ویرایش) و ادبیات (سبك  شناسی، صنایع ادبی، انواع ادبی، متون نظم و نثر كلاسیك و تاریخ ادبیات) می  پردازد. دانشجوی زبان انگلیسی نیز نباید دانشگاه را محلی برای آموزش  ابتدایی زبان بداند، بلكه باید پیش از ورود به دانشگاه با زبان انگلیسی  آشنایی كامل داشته و سپس در دانشگاه با ادبیات و یا مترجمی زبان انگلیسی  آشنا گردد. اما متاسفانه بسیاری از دانشجویان این دو رشته، هنگام ورود به  دانشگاه آمادگی لازم را ندارند و به قول یكی از اساتید حتی سه دقیقه نمی  توانند انگلیسی صحبت كنند و یا بدون ده ها غلط ساختاری و واژگانی متنی ساده  را به انگلیسی بنویسند. 
مشكل عمده دانشجویان زبان انگلیسی در بدو ورود به دانشگاه این است كه آن ها  تاكنون زبان را به صورت نظری یاد گرفته اند نه عملی. یعنی از گرامر  انگلیسی اطلاع دارند اما نمی توانند به این زبان صحبت كنند. به همین دلیل  اساتید ناگزیرند طی سه ترم اول، دروس پایه زبان شامل خواندن، نگارش و  مكالمه را آموزش دهند و سپس وارد دروس اصلی و اختصاصی زبان و ادبیات  انگلیسی شوند. 
دانشجوی مترجمی انگلیسی باید در بدو ورود به دانشگاه تسلط كاملی به زبان  انگلیسی داشته باشد و سپس وارد این رشته گشته و در دانشگاه با اصول و روش  ترجمه یا زبان شناسی آشنا گردد. همچنین یك دانشجوی مترجمی باید به زبان  فارسی تسلط كامل داشته باشد چون ترجمه از هر زبانی به زبان فارسی علاوه بر  مهارت در زبان انگلیسی به مهارت بیشتری در زبان و نگارش فارسی نیاز دارد. 
البته صرف دانستن دو زبان، انسان را مترجم نمی كند بلكه باید دانشجو  اطلاعات عمومی خوبی داشته باشد. مثلاً نمی شود چیزی از فلسفه ندانست و یك  كتاب فلسفی را ترجمه كرد و یا بدون اطلاع از زندگی، افكار و دوران تاریخی  یك نویسنده، یكی از كتابهایش را ترجمه نمود. هر دانشجویی كه اطلاعات عمومی  خوبی داشته باشد، در این رشته موفقتر است. چون دانشجوی این رشته گاه مجبور  می شود متن های پیچیده و سنگینی را در زمینه های مختلف ترجمه كند، بنابراین  باید با علوم مختلف آشنا باشد. همچنین باید به هدفی كه به خاطر آن زبان  انگلیسی را فرا می گیرد، خیلی علاقه مند باشد تا در دوران تحصیل با تكیه بر  علاقه خویش، سختیها و مشكلات را پذیرا شده و با پشتكار و تلاش موفق گردد. 
گرایش های مقطع لیسانس: 
دبیری زبان انگلیسی 
زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی 
مترجمی زبان انگلیسی 
وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر: (كارشناسی ارشد و ...) 
دبیری زبان انگلیسی: در دوره كارشناسی ارشد، دانشجوی زبان انگلیسی می تواند  در گرایش آموزش زبان انگلیسی به تحصیلات خود ادامه دهد. در این مقطع هر  دانشجو الزاماً باید 32 واحدی را بگذراند كه 4 واحد آن به پایان نامه  تحصیلی (رساله) اختصاص دارد. گذراندن واحدهای تخصصی تدریس زبان انگلیسی  (نظری، عملی) زبان شناسی و نیز روان شناسی به دانشجویان این امكان را می  دهد تا با پشتوانه علمی كافی در زمینه تدریس موفق باشد. در دوره دكتری  آموزش زبان انگلیسی، پس از پذیرفته شدن در آزمون سراسری آن، هر دانشجو باید  نزدیك به 35 واحد درسی را بگذراند. تقریباً نیمی از این تعداد واحدها به  رساله پایان تحصیلی اختصاص دارد. 
گرایش های مختلف كارشناسی ارشد و دكتری در رشته زبان انگلیسی: فارغ  التحصیلان هر یك از گرایشهای مختلف مجموعه زبان انگلیسی در مقطع كارشناسی  (مترجمی زبان انگلیسی، دبیری زبان انگلیسی، ادبیات انگلیسی) می توانند در  مقطع كارشناسی ارشد (فوق لیسانس) در هر یك از گرایش های زبان شناسی، آموزش  زبان انگلیسی و یا ادبیات انگلیسی به ادامه تحصیلات خود بپردازند. 
در مقطع دكتری، امكان ادامه تحصیل در داخل كشور در گرایشهای زبان شناسی و آموزش زبان انگلیسی وجود دارد. 
تواناییهای فارغ التحصیلان مقاطع كارشناسی ارشد و دكتری 
توجه به جنبه های نظری، عملی و علمی در مقاطع تحصیلات تكمیلی (كارشناسی  ارشد و دكتری)، این امكان را برای فارغ التحصیلان فراهم می آورد تا با  پشتوانه علمی كافی و آشنایی كامل با شیوه های تدریس زبان انگلیسی و با در  نظر گرفتن روان شناسی تدریس، هر چه صحیح تر و مناسب تر به تدریس زبان  انگلیسی در سطوح مختلف مبتدی، متوسط و پیشرفته مشغول گردند. 
جذب فارغ التحصیلان مقاطع تحصیلات تكمیلی در محیط های كار 
با توجه به این كه فارغ التحصیلان مقاطع تحصیلات تكمیلی از دانش نظری- عملی  بیشتری نسبت به فارغ التحصیلان مقطع كارشناسی برخوردارند، از این رو، ضمن  آن كه می توانند در تمام محل های جذب فارغ التحصیلان كارشناسی مشغول به كار  شوند، امكان همكاری در دانشگاهها و سایر مراكز علمی و پژوهشی به عنوان عضو  هیات علمی نیز برای آنان میسر می گردد. 
آینده شغلی، بازار كار، درآمد 
به یاد دارم یكی از دوستان كه به زبان انگلیسی بسیار علاقه مند بود، هنگام  انتخاب رشته دانشگاهی می گفت: "با این كه زبان انگلیسی را خیلی دوست دارم  اما حاضر نیستم كه به عنوان یك رشته دانشگاهی آن را انتخاب كنم. چون آنچه  را كه دانشجوی زبان انگلیسی در دانشگاه می آموزد، می توان در آموزشگاههای  آزاد زبان انگلیسی نیز یاد گرفت و در نهایت نیز كارایی و فرصت شغلی یك  لیسانس زبان انگلیسی با فردی كه در موسسه های فوق آموزش دیده و مدرك fce و  toefl گرفته است، فرقی ندارد." 
آنچه كه علاقه مندان در آموزشگاههای آزاد زبان می آموزند تنها زبان پایه  است و تازه همان زبان پایه را نیز در حد كمال آموزش نمی بینند. برای مثال  در دانشگاه نگارش در حد گسترده تری آموزش داده می شود. و مهم تر این كه در  دانشگاه دانشجو دید خاصی نسبت به ادبیات انگلیسی و یا نقد ادبی پیدا می كند  و یا در زمینه ترجمه متون متبحر می شود، قسمتهایی كه در بیرون دانشگاه  اصلاً آموزش داده نمی شود و به همین دلیل فرصت های شغلی یك لیسانس زبان و  ادبیات انگلیسی با یك فارغ التحصیل آموزشگاههای آزاد كاملاً متفاوت است. 
فردی كه در موسسه های آزاد آموزش دیده است، فقط انگلیسی عمومی را آموخته  اما یك فارغ التحصیل دانشگاه با زبان شناسی و روش تدریس آشنا است و در  نتیجه در تدریس زبان انگلیسی بسیار موفق تر است. همچنین چون روش تحقیق را  به طور علمی فراگرفته است و با زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی نیز به خوبی آشنا  است، بعد از فارغ التحصیلی در هر رشته ای كه مطالعه و تحقیق كند، در صورت  علاقه مندی موفق خواهد شد. 
دانشجوی خوب این رشته می تواند یك فارغ التحصیل موفق باشد و در نتیجه فرصت  های شغلی زیادی دارد. برای مثال می تواند جذب صدا و سیما، خبرگزاری جمهوری  اسلامی ایران، وزارت جهاد سازندگی و وزارت امور خارجه شده و یا در سازمان  ها و موسسات خصوصی كه با خارج از كشور ارتباط دارند و نیازمند به مترجم  هستند، فعالیت كند. 
یك فارغ التحصیل ادبیات انگلیسی نیز می تواند در حوزه كاری خود به ترجمه  بپردازد، یعنی متون ادبی از جمله داستان یا شعر را ترجمه كند. البته چون  دانشجوی ادبیات انگلیسی به اندازه كافی دروس ترجمه را نمی گذراند، باید  علاوه بر درسهای خود به صورت آزاد از كلاس های ترجمه رشته مترجمی زبان  انگلیسی نیز استفاده كند. 
دروس اصلي براي رشته هاي زبان انگليسي و ادبيات 
و مترجمي زبان انگليسي
خواندن و درک مفاهيم 1 و 2 
دستور و نگارش 1 و 2
گفت و شنود آزمايشگاه 1و2
درک يادگيري زبان
نگارش پيشرفته 
ترجمه متون ساده
اصول و روش ترجمه
کاربردهاي اصطلاحات و تعبيرات در ترجمه
آواشناسي انگليسي
درآمدي بر ادبيات انگليسي 1و2
خواندن متون مطبوعاتي
نمونه هاي نثر ساده
بيان شفاهي داستان 1و2
نامه نگاري انگليسي
مقاله نويسي
بررسي آثار ترجمه شده اسلامي 1و2
اصول و روش تحقيق 1و2
آزمون سازي زبان
روش تدريس

دروس تخصصي براي رشته زبان انگليسي و ادبيات
کليات زبان شناسي 1و2
زبان دوم 1و2و3 ( فرانسه يا آلماني )
داستان کوتاه 
سيري در تاريخ ادبيات انگليسي 1و2
فنون و صناعات ادبي
ترجمه متون ادبي 1و2
نمايشگاه 1و2
شعر انگليسي
اصول و روش نقد ادبي 1 و 2
آشنايي با رمان 1 و 2
مکتب هاي ادبي
متون برگزيده نثر ادبي
دروس تخصصي براي رشته مترجمي زبان انگليسي ساخت زبان فارسي آشنايي با  ادبيات معاصر ايران نگارش فارسي واژه شناسي ترجمه پيشرفته 1 و 2 ترجمه متون  اقتصادي ترجمه متون علوم انساني ترجمه متون سياسي ترجمه مکاتبات و اسناد  (1و2)زبان دوم ترجمه متون مطبوعاتي (1و2)زبان دوم ترجمه شفاهي 1و2و3 ترجمه  نوار و فيلم 1و2 بررسي مقابله اي ساخت جمله 1و2 اصول و مباني نظري ترجمه  متون ادبي

----------

